# Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute



## Sleepwalker (9. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

da mir das Fliegenfischen mit der Fliegenpeitsche nicht liegt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Sbiro Rute natürlich für die Küste.

Ich suche eine Rute die ein ordentliches Rückrad hat aber dennoch eine sensible Spitze.
Sie sollte sich so in den Längen 3,80 m - 3,90 m bewegen und gut mit 20g bis 25g zu werfen sein.
Worauf ich sehr großen Wert lege ist, dass diese Rute mit großen Ringen ausgestattet sein sollte. 
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich mir schon mal eine Matchrute die bekanntlich mit kleinen Ringen ausgestatt ist geschrottet habe. Da ich ein Perücke in der Schnur hatte und diese mir beim auswerfen sämtliche Rige weggefetzt hatte.

Hat der ein oder andere diesbezüglich einen Tip für mich?? 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*

Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Sleepwalker (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*

Moinsen,

ich denke so bis 160,00 EUR wäre machbar.

Gruß Jens​


----------



## Rosi (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*

Also ich werfe die Sbiros (zwischen 15g und 25g) mit einer ganz normalen Meforute. Hab noch nie kapiert, wieso man dafür eine extra Rute mit vielen kleinen Ringen benötigt.|rolleyes

Man kann sogar mit einer Bellyrute gut Sbirolinos werfen. Seit ich ein Röhrchen hinter dem Sbirolino habe, sind die Vorfächer kürzer, max 1,50m.


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*

Ich fische mit Sbirolinos die Shimano Beastmaster BX Trout/Zander in 3,6m (wenn auch nicht am Meer). Das Wurfgewicht liegt bei 15-40g, die Spitze ist schön sensibel. Rückgrat hat sie auch, das habe ich aber nur im Laden testen können, habs noch nicht für Monsterforellen gebraucht... Die Ringe sind deutlich größer als bei einer Matchrute.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*

Ich würd dafür eine 3,6m Daiwa Aqualite Power Float 15-50g kaufen. Der Blank ist eine absolute Wurfmaschine und du liegst noch deutlich über deinem Budget!

Über 3,6m würde ich nicht gehen. Wegen den Vorfächern ist es nich unbedingt nötig, dafür wird die Kombi aber sehr schwer und kopflastig, was dann schnell "Rücken" geben kann.


----------



## Sleepwalker (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*

Moinsen,

danke für die Tips werde mir mal die beiden Ruten ansehen und mal schauen ob die eine oder andere meinen Ansprüchen entspricht.

Ich hatte bei unseren Gerätehändler mal die Shimano Priost in der Hand, die ist 3,80 m lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 40g kennt die zufällig einer von euch?

Danke nochmal 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*

Die kenn ich nicht, und 3,8m finde ich wieder zu heftig!
Spirofischen an der Küste ist was anderes als am FoPu!

In meinem vorletzten Post sollte es natürlich heissen, das du mit der Aqualite deutlich unter deinem maximalem Budget bist.


----------



## Sleepwalker (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*

Moin,

danke ich hatte das auch so verstanden.

Wie gesagt werde mir mal die Ruten ansehen und dann mal schauen welche es wird.
Wobei ich auch nochmal die Variante mit der Spinnrute überdenken werde.
Ich habe nämlich noch eine Shimano Aspire MH in 3,30m rumstehen, ist Quasi meine Ersatz Spinnrute für die Küste nur weiß ich noch nicht ob ich mit der Länge hinkomme.

Naja auf jedenfall werde ich berichten wie ich mich entschieden habe.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*

Na dann würd ich garnichts kaufen und die Aspire nehmen. Die sollte auch langen und dann steht nicht nochmehr ungebrauchtes Material in der Angelkammer.


----------



## magnus12 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*



Rosi schrieb:


> Also ich werfe die Sbiros (zwischen 15g und 25g) mit einer ganz normalen Meforute. Hab noch nie kapiert, wieso man dafür eine extra Rute mit vielen kleinen Ringen benötigt.|rolleyes...



Da sind wir schon zu zweit. :m

3,80m Rute mit sensibler Sptze? Das artet doch schon bei einer 2h-Feierabendtour in Arbeit aus. Was macht ihr bei knackig Seitenwind, zu hause bleiben? vermutlich hängt Ihr da auch noch 30-40gr Eier drann |uhoh: 

Knapp rutenlanges Vorfach, Bremse auf, Rutenspitze auf die Fliege gerichtet und dann wird gefaulenzt bis der Fisch hängt.


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> dann steht nicht nochmehr ungebrauchtes Material in der Angelkammer.


Das gehört sich aber so bei richtigen Anglern :g
Scherz beiseite: Wenn eine 3,30er Rute vorhanden ist würde ich die auf jeden Fall erst mal versuchen.
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## alex23617 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Empfehlungen für Sbiro Rute*

Mit dem Thema Sbirolinorute habe ich mich dieses Jahr sehr intensiv beschäftigt, lange die Interneseiten und Kataloge der Hersteller gewälzt und sicherlich den Angelgerätehändler meines Vertrauens zur Weißglut und Verzweiflung getrieben. 

Viele Sbiroruten sind leider für die Forellenseefischerei konzipiert und oft sehr weich und leicht gebaut und somit nicht für die Küste geeignet. 

Meine Wahl viel zuerst auf die Shimano Beastmaster Trout/ Zander. Nachdem ich den Stock in der Hand gehalten habe, machte der Blank einen sehr guten optischen Eindruck, zudem passte das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis. 
Der praktische Test nächsten Tag am Wasser viel sehr ernüchternd aus. Ich habe Sbiros von 10-25 Gr gefischt, dazu eine Shimano TwinPower mit 11 er geflochtener. Bei Werfen hat sich der Blank im Zug leider kaum merklich aufgeladen sowie beim Vorschnellen der Rute auch kein direktes Handling gezeigt. Zu weich  in der oberen Sektion. 
Ich fische gerne Blanks mit einer strafferen Aktion die sich sehr kraftvoll bei starkem Zug aufladen und dennoch beim Fischen eine sensible Aktion im Drill aufweisen. 
Also Rute wieder umgetauscht. 
Zu meinen Kriterien: Rutelänge 3,60 m, Wg 10-50 Gr maximal. 
Als nächstes habe ich bei Greys auf der Seite gestöbert und bin über Umwege in der Kategorie Friedfischruten auf die Greys ProdigyTX Specialist gestoßen. Eigentlich eine Rute für das Fischen auf Schleien und Döbel in England gedacht oder das feine Karpfenfischen. Die Rute gibt es in 12 Fuß mit 1,25 , 1,5 und 1,75 lbs. 

Bestellt und nach Erhalt gleich ans Wasser. Der Praxistest war gleich an der Küste auf Mefo. 
Der Blank ist sehr schlank gehalten, matt grau/schwarz mit typischen Greys dezenten Aufschriften. Und wer Greys Ruten kennt, weiß dass dies optische Highlights sind. 

Kurz und knapp: nach Würfen mit 20,25 und sogar 35 Gr Sbiros war ich unglaublich begeistert von der straffen Aktion beim Werfen und die direkte Rückmeldung im Wurf. 
Mit der Rollen und Schnurkombi sind mit 35 Gramm Sbiros von mir nicht erwartete Distanzwürfe möglich. 
Preislich liegt die Rute im von mir gesteckten Rahmen. 114,- € beim Händler. 

Als weitere von mir getestete Rute ist die von Allrounder genannte Daiwa Aqualite und ist ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert für jemanden der eine längere Rute sucht als 3,66 m. Das getestete Modell hatte eine Länge von 4,20 m.


----------

